# Time of year



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Everyone must be really busy on the commercial side! Prurdy darn quite in here...


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

90% of our flat roofs are done during the summer. Tough to get anything done this time of year because it's hunting season!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Not much commercial for us goign on because I had to walk away from two nice jobs due to labor issues <grumble grumble> 

This time of the year is always hectic for us. everyone wants to get the work done before the snow flies and we are scheduling now for November. When people call I tell them upfront that there is probably no way I can promise nor guarantee the work will get done this year.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

This summer was tough, but now everyone wants everything done, just like you said grumpy before winter hits. We got a good back log going now and it is getting better and better. In fact better then we have seen most of the year. Hope it keeps up and we can have some extra going in to spring.

Labor issues? that sucks damn workers. We dont need people we need robots


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I am going to use this winter to address two issues I was having in 2011. 1) Labor, I need to figure a way to have extra labor on stand by. I hinted many months ago at CT about building a database of local skilled temporary labor. I really think I am going to develope this during the early parts of winter and maybe have it up and running in February when people are looking for work and more inclined to add themselves to such a database. Then when a job coms up where I need more labor I can send out a mass email and if ayone is interested, they can simply reply. I will also be looking for local subs skilled in TPO/EPDM but that's going to be pretty tough me thinks.

The people at CT seemed to think it was a bad idea. I think when someone thinks outside the box as I tend to mostly do, there is alot of resistance from the old guard way of doing things. If I had developed this database when I brought up the idea in CT, I would have had the man power on stand by and would not have had to turn down profitable work. It's no longer a maybe, it'll now be a MUST! 


2) I am also going to devise a plan to get more commercial re-roofs. I think the very best way to go about doing this is to steal a commercial sales rep from another commercial company. I want someone with contacts and a proven track record. My goal is to focus mostly on commercial next year, I hope, but I have been saying this for 5 years and it still hasn't happened. I know why though. My ego and personality doesn't allow me to deal with GC's, consultants, architects, engineers, and the like; so it's better to hire someone who doesn't mind. 

I have to address the labor issues first before I address the work generation or I'll be immediately in the same boat I was in a few weeks ago and had to turn down profitable work. That's always a painful thing to do!


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

It's not a new idea Grumpy, it's a time tested & proven idea so I have no idea why people were telling you it won't work because the trades unions have used the system for many a years now.

I tried setting up such a system in the 90's when I was running multiple crews and was shot down by fellow contractors who's train of thought was that workers crossing paths with multiple contractors on a regular basis would be passing on (purposely or accidentally) inside information.

I believe it's a great idea and wish someone would start one here in my area.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Sounds like you have a lot oplans for the winter. Good luck. I don't know how anyone subbing th
In the commercial roofing industry could turn a buck in this economy. Things are going to cheap as it is atleast here. One day it will be steak and lobster but for now we have to settle for roman noodles.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Sly, When I get this database setup I'll sell it off for real cheap just to cover my development costs. Put an add on craigsslist or where ever with a link to your site, have them enter in their information, and you'll have your own instant database of temporary workers. 

Yes Gt, I always have alot of plans. I always look forward to winter because it is the time I can "sharpen my knife". During the rest of the year I get so caught up in the day to day it's hard to do anything strategic, and the strategic is what I enjoy about running my business. The day to day, not so much


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Imagine the loyalty you will get from the other guys sales guy. Times are tough and in a Chicagoland I think has it as bad as anywhere... so what could you possibly offer a Salesman with a fist full of Contacts, that produces? 

More security than they have now? Probably not. 

Either the other Company 

A. Doesn't have enough work- I would be responsibility of the Salesman. 

or

B. Doesn't perform quality work, thus spinning the Great Salesman referrals or repeat business.

Out of towner would be a safer bet. No contacts, fresh face and probably eager to make a presence.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

Sly, When I get this database setup I'll sell it off for real cheap just to cover my development costs. Put an add on craigsslist or where ever with a link to your site, have them enter in their information, and you'll have your own instant database of temporary workers.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

It sounds good Grumpy, I did not have a computer in 95/96, purchased my first in 97 and my kids laughed like crazy as they taught me how to get around.

Good Luck, look forward to seeing it up & running.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

vtroofing said:


> Imagine the loyalty you will get from the other guys sales guy. Times are tough and in a Chicagoland I think has it as bad as anywhere... so what could you possibly offer a Salesman with a fist full of Contacts, that produces?
> 
> More security than they have now? Probably not.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right, and last year I would have agreed with you, and the year before that and 5 years before that as well. I am not looking for loyalty at this point. I am looking for a surge in commercial numbers and a larger commercial portfolio. I am looking for someone to show me how they do things because I've been trying for friggin 7 years and can't seem to proeprly re-invent the wheel. So in short, I need help. 


Out of towners would be fine too if they were willing to generate their own leads. Why? Are you offering your services


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Maybe Grump. 

If I was to leave VT it would be further South, warmer. Just as you walked away from a few profitable jobs , so I have I. Frustrating is putting it likely. 

I wish you luck. 

This guy has some good things to say, informative about targeting his mail list. 

Better than white pages route.

www.roofingchannel.com/


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

You must be talking about Chris, VT. He's pretty smart.


----------

